# need space in someones empty van UK to Malaga



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, can anyone point me in the direction of someone that does van trips to and from Malaga region to UK - (Watford area needed)

I have some bits from our UK based training centre that I'll need bringing over


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

What sort of bits, and what size? Going to and from Spain in car shortly


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, some dog training gear from our centre near Watford - a dog pen that is made up of poles and mes, a collapsible tunnel, some other bits such as cones, poles and the like


----------



## Tippy (Nov 1, 2010)

No sorry, too much, but it was worth a try. Cheers


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I use these,
EPS DIRECT - UK Shopping & Shipping Made Easy
Gary / Katrina


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Gus have sent them a mssg although I think a 1 man with a van is more likely going to be able to accommodate better - this stuff will be a pain to package up in anything more than taping/cable ties


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> thanks Gus have sent them a mssg although I think a 1 man with a van is more likely going to be able to accommodate better - this stuff will be a pain to package up in anything more than taping/cable ties


Gary will transport anything. He uses a merc sprinter but when he has too much or the item/s are too heavy/ bulky ( like mine  ) he puts it on the artics that come down once a fortnight. He'll normally pick-up within a reasonable distance in the UK or you can have it sent to either of his depots . Good prices as well.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

oh great sounds hopeful then thanks :clap2::clap2:


----------

